# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Teatreneu "El Club de la Magia de Cerca"

## Fabi The Clown

Bueno, que mañana jueves 21 seguramente voy al Teatreneu a ver este espectáculo. Es para saber si alguien se apunta y así nos conocemos y disfrutamos de unos momentos mágicos.  :Smile1:  

Os dejo el link de Atrápalo...

http://www.atrapalo.com/espectaculos...magia-de-cerca

Pues ya me diréis algo por aquí!
Un abrazo!! :P

----------


## MagNity

pos no se que decirte!!! jejeje
pero a mi seguro que me ves...

1- estate temprano para hacer cola si quieres verlo de cerca en primera fila, sino tendrás que verlo en parte por 2 pantallas que filma un cámara en directo que tampoco se ve mal pero el cámara es un macarra de mucho cuidado y se duerme y pasa de todo.

2- Joaquin Matas es impresionante, yo voy cada semana a verlo, y justo la semana pasada tuvo un detalle conmigo que si no he llorado es por ayuda divina. Desde aquí por si lo lee, gracias de todo corazón. Un gran mago y una grandisima persona.

3-Saluda el cámara (estará en la tarima cuando entres seguramente, si no los has visto por fuera antes), ese macarra que te comentaba no es tan mal tipo y hace todo lo que puede,... si el cámara soy yo! (tengo esa gran suerte de compartir mi trabajo viendo practicar un de mis aficiones).

Pues eso, un abrazo muy fuerte a todos y en especial a los que vengais.
Por cierto, Dante, a ver si te dejas caer por el teatro que hace un par de semanas que no te vemos el pelo!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Fabi- Yo también tengo intención de ir un dia de estos. Pero hoy no puedo, tengo una sobrinita nueva que hay que ir a ver.  8) 

 Nitifix6-¿Que espectaculo me recomiendas, lo que más me gusta es la cartomagia o magia de cerca?

Y yo te saludaré, te lo prometo :P

----------


## mralonso

mmmm

ok

me apunto xd

llamarme al telefono

67807194

----------


## TxeMa

Yo voy el jueves que viene, si alguien se apunta para el jueves 28 que me diga algo!

----------


## MagNity

ritxi, contra gustos hay de todo, y los magos de el club de la magia son de un alto nivel, pero si lo que realmente te gusta es al magia de cerca, considero que Joaquin Matas es uno de los magos con mejor puesta en escena del territorio español. no solo es un buen cartomago reconocido sino que domina muy bien el timing. La simpatía y las risas estan más que aseguradas. 

Él está casi todos los jueves y lo llevo viendo desde hace más de 6 meses practicamente cada semana y aun no me he cansado...


Txema, yo imagino que seguiré trabajando allí, xD

----------


## xavial16

A mi me gustaria apuntarme para el jueves que viene, porque como que para este ya es tarde!

TxeMa! ya he dicho algo!  :Wink1: 


Y demos gracias a nuestro cámara pos sus consejos! Gracias nity fix6 jajaja :Wink1: 

Xavier

----------


## MagNity

bueno, la semana que viene seguiré haciendo de cámara,..xD
así que ya sabeis donde estoy.
fabi, te pasates? porque yo no te vi, es más, mralonso fue preguntado por la cola y todo, y nada.
por cierto, Joaquin estuvo magnifico. (vaya, si es que se puede más...)

----------


## dante

Ya me hechas de menos? jeje tengo unos asuntos que se están demorando y no me permiten tener las tardes libres. Pero pronto podré regresar y podré ir mas dias incluso,

Un abrazo.

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Lo siento Alonso!  :Wink:  
Me hubiera encanto ir pero... es que se me juntó el haber trabajado de panadero el día anterior con el retorno de Núria (mi amor) de Galicia. Y entonces decidí dejarlo para la semana que viene...

Por cierto! Hacemos una listilla?

*jueves 28*
TxeMa
Ritxi? (confirmar)
xavial16
Alonso? (ya dirás algo...)
Yo

Yo luego posiblemente iré a la sala "Moog" a pegarme unos dancing a ritmo de Ángel Molina. Creo que sería posible que nos apuntaran en la lista si alguien quiere venir...

Un abrazote!! :P

----------


## MagNity

Fabi, gracias por olvidarte de mi,..sniff :( , yo que pongo todo mi empeño para que el publico que vayais, no perdais detalle.

----------


## TxeMa

Contar conmigo para el jueves que viene!

Agregarme al msn si queréis y así quedamos más cómodamente!

txemita.bcn@hotmail.com

----------


## Fabi The Clown

> Fabi, gracias por olvidarte de mi,..sniff :( , yo que pongo todo mi empeño para que el publico que vayais, no perdais detalle.


Pero, vida meva!!! Cómo me voy a olvidar de tí :Confused:  Lo que pasa es que tú estarás sí o sí!! O no? Sí, no? Sino es sí, pues te apunto en la lista. Pero sí sí es sí pues ni falta hace que te ponga. Pero como sí que hay ganas de que estemos todos felices yo hago lo siguiente...

Nueva lista!!!!

*jueves 28*
TxeMa
Ritxi? (confirmar)
xavial16
Alonso? (ya dirás algo...)
Yo y...
Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (redoble de tambor)...
nity fix6!!!!!!!!!

Un abrazote!!
Y sobretodo no os olvidéis de SER FELICES!!!!!
 :P

----------


## mralonso

tranquilo, si lo que me sabe mal es x ti ejejje

estube asta las 3 en un bar con matas y gavi ejejjejejej

el 28... ya dire algo..

----------


## Andrew

Ei... que me llamó Alonso para ir el Jueves 22 y no pude quedar, me iva fatal ese dia... pero me apunto para el 28! (vendré acompañado...)  jeje. Ahoora mismito reservo entradas en atrápalo. (voy a enviarle un privado a Mauri a ver si se viene...)

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## xavial16

ya tengo la entrada reservada en Atrápalo e imprimida la hoja!
Nos vemos el 28 gente!



Xavier

----------


## mralonso

Mirar mis dotes de mentalista.....

mauri no podra ¡ ¡

tendra 1 problema.....
1 problema mui grande ¡ ¡ ¡

dejarme visualizarlo.....
lo estoi viendo....
! ! ! ! Ya esta le tocara de canguro como todos los dias ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ 

jejjejeje ya vereis ejjeej se le tiene que abisar con 7 meses de antelaciòn i todo i asi no asegura anda ejejej

----------


## MagNity

Mralonso, no te pases,...jajajaja

si, no creo que pueda venir, lo veo muy amenudo y le insisto para que venga cada semana, pero justo los jueves no es el mejor dia para hacer una escapadita al teatro.
Aun así insistiré a ver li lo logramos.

y Fabi, no siempre estoy, en contadas (contadissimas, un par) de ocasiones no he podido ir.xD
así que evidentemente me tendreis allí. Eso si, normalmente no dispongo de mucho tiempo antes del espectáculo por lo cual no os enfadeis si veis que voy un poco loco (ojala no sea así).

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Pues yo ahora mismito voy a pillar las entradas!!!
Sí, dos!! Vais a tener el gran placer de conocer al AMOR de mi vida!! Ella dice que no quiere molestar y yo le digo que ¿quién hay más molesto que nosotros? Bueno, actualizo la lista... Soy, el mago de las listas!!!
Y el resultado es...
Tachán!!!

*jueves 28*
TxeMa (supongo que ya tendrá su entrada...)
Ritxi? (confirmar)
xavial16 (ya tiene su entrada!)
Alonso? (ya dirá algo...)
Núria & me (ya tenemos las entradas...)
nity fix6 (al mando de la cámara!)
MAURI (decidiendo si magia o canguro!)
Andrew (creo que ya tiene su entrada!)

Pues ahí queda eso!!
Un abrazote!!
Be happy!!! :P

----------


## TxeMa

Entrada reservada!

 :Smile1:

----------


## mralonso

me apunto, contar con migo, por cierto, ire con una xica  :Wink1:

----------


## MAURI

Alonso!! veo que el mentalismo lo vas mejorando poco a poco.
Te felicito!!
En cambio en cuanto a to ortografia dejas mucho que desear.
He de conferarte que cada vez que leo algo tuyo he de salir corriendo al vomitar. me dan nauseas.
De todas formas ya he soluccionado el problema. Me he traido un orinal al despacho junto con una caja de pañuelos.
Lo de los pañuelos los uso para limpiarme la boca y secarme los ojos despues de leer tus cometarios!!
El dia que seas padre (digase mayor), quizas entiendas lo que es la palabra "responsabilidad".

----------


## mralonso

si que tas picat no....

----------


## The Black Prince

owned

----------


## Ritxi

yo el jueves dificil, no lo sabré hasta última hora :x 


Por cierto, Mauri y Alonso,   Que haya paz  :D

----------


## Bugulu

Yo igual me lo pienso... 

Por cierto, ¿alguien ira a Tamariz el 7?

----------


## MAURI

Ho sento Alonso ahir tenia un mal dia i només vas faltar tu!!

----------


## xavial16

A mi me gustaria ir a ver a tamariz... Pero no hay entradas! :(

Vaya...:(:(:(:(:(:(

Xavier

----------


## Ritxi

Para Badalona no queda NADA  :-(

----------


## MAURI

las 2  ultimas de Badalona las pillamos Andrew y yo!!

----------


## Bugulu

Yo la compre con tiempo, si es que hay que ser previsores...  8-) 

Si mi novia me manda a la mierda antes del 7, sorteo una entrada para Tamariz jajajaja...

----------


## Ritxi

> Yo la compre con tiempo, si es que hay que ser previsores...  8-) 
> 
> Si mi novia me manda a la mierda antes del 7, sorteo una entrada para Tamariz jajajaja...


no nos digas eso, que aún podemos hacer una llamadita...  8-)

----------


## TxeMa

¿Cómo hacemos los que vamos para saber que somos nosotros? xD

Quedamos a una hora en algun sitio de la puerta.. o qué? xD

----------


## xavial16

> ¿Cómo hacemos los que vamos para saber que somos nosotros? xD
> 
> Quedamos a una hora en algun sitio de la puerta.. o qué? xD


Propongo que tengamos hecho un abanico de Bicycle rojas, así no hay lugar a dudas! xDDDDD

Jajaja

Xavier

----------


## TxeMa

bueno allí nos vemos nitifyx6 donde pregunto por ti? osea, como te llamas¡? xD

----------


## mralonso

Mralons
Magic raul
mag gonzalo
negur
maga xicana

me traigo a 4 ejjejeje

luego iremos de fiesta, alguien se apunta ?

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Llegó el gran día!! Supongo que una vez ahí nos iremos viendo... Yo no conozco a nadie pero ya nos daremos cuenta. Para reconocerme a mí pues doy dos datos:

-Iré acompañado de una bella princesa con gafas rosa llamada Núria.
-Seguramente llevaré una moneda en la mano y unas gafas negras sobre mi nariz.

Bueno, nos vemos tonight!!!
Un abrazote!!!!
 :P

----------


## Ritxi

Si encuentro un par de entradas, voy.

Pero en Servicaixa no quedan.

¿Sabeis si venden en taquilla o es un riesgo?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Siempre hay de sobras en taquilla porque siempre puedes estar de pie.
Mira en Atrápalo.

----------


## Ritxi

En atrapalo tampoco tienen  :-(

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> En atrapalo tampoco tienen  :-(


http://www.atrapalo.com/espectaculos...magia-de-cerca
Jueves  	 28/02/2008   22:15h   	 14.00€  (29% dto) 10.00€   	 Ampliar   	 
A ver si buscamos bien!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Ricky tenías razón, la informatica no es lo mio.

Mralons 
Magic raul 
mag gonzalo 
negur 
maga xicana 

me traigo a 4 ejjejeje 

Fabi

Ya las tengo, nos vemos esta noche

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Realmente tiro tanto de atrápalo que lo llevo muy de la mano. 

Si es la primera vez que lo usas, es normal.

Un saludo y pasarlo Bien!

----------


## Andrew

Bueno, he escrito mi opinión sobre la función que fuimos a ver a Teatreneu, a ver que os parece...

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=18329

----------

